# [solved] kernel 2.6.24 + cisco vpn client -> system freeze

## anz

May be you have similar problems:

when using kernel 2.6.24 (2.6.24-tuxonice-r1) with cisco vpn client (net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490-r1) the system freezes "randomly" - only thing to do is to restart the computer.

With kernel 2.6.23 (2.6.23-tuxonice-r6) the vpn client (same version) is working without any problems.

I will check wether its xorg problem around hal,

and try out net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490

... kvpnc/vpnc does not work with the converted pcf file ...

Thank gentoo, there is a eselect kernel ... so swithching between kernel versions is not a problem.

----------

## V-Li

Please post the pcf file and generated vpnc config (and strip all information you don't want to show, put XXX for the value).

----------

## mantoo

hi,

i would advise to use a newer version of the vpn-client provided here. this also solved my problem since moving to 2.6.24 (my solved prob).

hope this is helpful.

greets, mantoo

----------

## anz

Dear V-Li,

 Dear mantoo,

Thank you (V-Li - hello again) very much for answering ...

... just 've found the tool pcf2vpnc (I am such an idiot) - I will try vpnc with the new conf instead of kvpnc.

Thanks mantoo - I 've got the new cisco vpn-client from our netadmin and run into the compilation problems you described. With the patch installing worked ...

... I also will try that new cisco client and wait for a freezing system.

Great to have two guardian angel for one problem   :Wink: 

Update:

I 've got it I 've got it I 've got it I 've got it I 've got it I 've got it I 've got it I 've got it I 've got it 

vpnc IS working!!!! Just do not know why converting the pcf via kvnpc does not work - but the conf file created with pcf2vnc leads vpnc to a working tun0!

Update of the Update:

now still using the new cisco vpnclient and waiting for the freeze - I think the update did it!!! 

I will update this posting ...

----------

## V-Li

Just a hint: There is vpnc guide in the official Gentoo document repository...it describes a lot of the features we have (some special to Gentoo, some not).

----------

## anz

Thanks for your hint - thats another point why I love gentoo: the guides!

----------

## anz

... still waiting of a system freeze during using the cisco client for two days ... 

... so I put a solved at this posting.

Thanks alot.

----------

## mantoo

ur welcome  :Wink: 

----------

